# Remmy



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy finished up his second year of trialing (maybe one more trial) He won his ADC (Agility Dog of Canada) & SGDC (Starters Games Dog of Canada) in his first year in six trials and this year he moved up from Advanced to Masters Gamblers and Masters Jumpers. He just needs two more Q's in Advanced Snooker to get his AGDC (Agility Games Dog of Canada). I am really proud of him as he has done in with a limited amount of trialing. He trials in the AAC where you have to have a completely clean round within the specified time, no faults allowed, in order to Q. They need two Q's in each Game to move from Starters to Advanced and three Q's in each Game to move into Masters.

In Starters Standard you need three Q's to move into Advanced which is your AGDC.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats, I run in AAC too. Love that it is so hard and Q's well earned


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Congragulations! Those Snooker Qs will come fast, I'm sure. I have only ever run AAC and I have heard it is harder than a lot of venues. My dog loves to run way out, so I have been told he would love NADAAC. I almost had my Advanced Games in AAC, but due to a scribe error I need one more Q in Snooker as well. Unfortunately, we do not pick up Qs that easily lol. We are at a trial this weekend in Winnipeg, wish us luck.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck in Winnipeg. I am going to go to one more trial this year at Prince George. Looks like they are only going to have one Snookers class so no chance of finishing his Advanced Games this year even if he does Q in it. I find that the Advanced Snooker is tough as I have a small dog (Shih Tzu x Maltese) and usually have to cover too much ground but you never know, the courses are all different. I was going to look into NADAAC next year, just to have someplace else to trial. The only problem is that the only trials they put on right now are on Vancouver Island which means a very expensive ferry ride over and back, plus the other expenses of driving from where I live down to the Coast.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the good luck. We may have gotten an Advanced Standard Q. Though everyone saw the judges hand go up at the table, we had a Q recorded in the book. If we Q'd that will cancel out the Q in Snooker that we didn't get in September because of a scribe error lol. You win some, you lose some. Fraggle is a very fast dog and I am probably too old to be running him. We got 8 in Advanced Snooker. I crowded him and he back jumped his second red jump.:redface: Oops! Good luck to you in Prince George!


----------

